# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Прасад от Божеств после арати

## Kasturika d.d.

ЛАМПАДКА и ВОДА ОТ БОЖЕСТВ.

    И Бхакти Видьяпурна Махарадж приводит пример, что дурные идеи в нашем движении очень быстро распространяются. А хорошие, как правило, имеют тенденцию исчезать. Потому что мы в материальном мире живем, а не в духовном мире. И он приводит пример. Во времена Прабхупады не было такого, что лампадку вначале нужно давать старшим преданным, потом младшим, или как Махарадж с иронией говорит: "Биноклем высматривать, кто в алтарной старший преданный, кто младший?" И бегать зигзагообразно, мешая киртану. Он говорит: "Этого не было. Просто человек подошел к пуджари, взял лампадку, просто прошелся по всем, и отдал ее обратно".
    Тоже с водой. Он рассказывает: "Воду брызгают спереди". Видели в последнее время, чтобы в наших храмах воду брызгали в лицо, спереди. Обычно подходят сзади, и на макушку брызгают. Он говорит: "Откуда это взято? По шастрам этого нет. Я знаю откуда это. Потому что я видел, как этот ритуал начался в нашем движении.
    Был некий санньяси Джи-би-си, который носил очки. И каждый раз, когда пуджари разбрызгивал с алтаря воду на всех, это попадала ему на очки. Его это страшно злило. Поэтому он попросил: "Подходите ко мне, и брызгайте мне сзади, чтобы не попадала вода на очки". Верные ученики стали просить, чтобы им делали то же самое. Традиция тогда укоренилась, и распространилась по всему движению". Теперь после тридцати лет отсутствия Шрилы Прабхупады у нас есть новая традиция. Вы берете воду, и вы подходите сзади, и на макушку брызгаете воду.
    И Махарадж объясняет: "Когда вы брызгаете воду человеку на макушку, он не осознает. Но когда он видит, что ему брызгают..." Видели в Джайпуре, в храмах, когда разбрызгивают воду. Там люди в экстазе: "Мне, мне, мне". Им попадает вода в лицо, они в экстазе от того, что на них попала предложенная, освещенная вода.

( _Brihad Bhagavatamrita Das:
_    Точно так же недавно на лекции с Адити Дукхаха пр. вспоминали, что в 90-х гг, 20-25 лет назад предложенный цветок просто подносили к преданным и предлагали понюхать. И откуда недавно появилось нововведение обязательно ткнуть цветком в лоб человеку, "освятив" его таким образом, никто не знает... )

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...15906228494089

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Точно так же недавно на лекции с Адити Дукхаха пр. вспоминали, что в 90-х гг, 20-25 лет назад предложенный цветок просто подносили к преданным и предлагали понюхать. И откуда недавно появилось нововведение обязательно ткнуть цветком в лоб человеку, "освятив" его таким образом, никто не знает... )


Некоторые знают... Я тоже до вчерашнего дня не знал, а вот Ванамали Кавирадж прабху из Мурманска прислал такой подбор цитат по этой теме:

> В одном из семинаров по вайшнавскому этикету есть такие ссылки
>
> ) Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. (Это 19 пункт из 64
> аспектов преданного служения.
> 	Н.П. стр 84)    Но и касатся ими своего лба.(Об этом говорит Кришна
> Удхаве Ш.Бх.11.11.34 - 41ком.Вишв.Чакр.Тх)
> 	"Человек должен медитировать на Мой образ в сердце, воспевать Мое
> Святое Имя, вкушать остатки Моей пищи,
> 	пить воду омывавшие Мои стопы и прикладывать цветы преподнесенные
> Мне к голове. Кто делает так, того надо
> 	считать на одном уровне с непогрешимым Господом Вишну".
>
> Ха.Бх.Ви. 2.138 (В Нарада-панчаратра):
> "Ученик должен предлагать поклоны прасаду от Господа в виде цветов и
> других предметов, как только он их
> получает, и касаться ими своей головы. Затем он должен бросить их в воду,
> и не позволять им падать на пол".
>
> Ха.Бх.Ви.7.88 (Гаруда-пурана)
> "О великая птица, человек, который касается своей головы цветами малати,
> которые были предложены Господу Вишну, обретает благо от следования всем
> религиозным принципам".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Некоторые знают... Я тоже до вчерашнего дня не знал, а вот Ванамали Кавирадж прабху из Мурманска прислал такой подбор цитат по этой теме:
> 
> > В одном из семинаров по вайшнавскому этикету есть такие ссылки
> >
> > ) Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. (Это 19 пункт из 64
> > аспектов преданного служения.
> > 	Н.П. стр 84)    Но и касатся ими своего лба.(Об этом говорит Кришна
> > Удхаве Ш.Бх.11.11.34 - 41ком.Вишв.Чакр.Тх)
> > 	"Человек должен медитировать на Мой образ в сердце, воспевать Мое
> ...


Спасибо за дополнение, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Это, действительно, очень полезная информация.

Если я не ошиблась, то 39 анга говорит о том, что необходимо вдыхать аромат благовоний и цветов, предложенных Господу.
Можно предположить, что совмещение практики касания и вдыхание аромата цветка - это не входит в принятую практику именно во время арати? Возможно, касание цветка - это отдельная практика.
Технически бывает неловко, когда во время арати тебе подносят цветок, а ты не знаешь, что сейчас произойдет, то ли его приложат ко  лбу, то ли к носу)) В итоге не получается насладиться ароматом цветка.
Вообще, тема очень интересная, Лакшмана Прана прабху, может, ее отделить в раздел "Традиция и современность“?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Лакшмана Прана прабху!
Возможно, кто-то из преданных знает, как было при Шриле Прабхупаде?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. (Это 19 пункт из 64 аспектов преданного служения, _Нектар преданности_, стр 84


Слово “не только“ в контексте не нашлось. Или в английском варианте оно есть?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Слово “не только“ в контексте не нашлось. Или в английском варианте оно есть?


Их и в русском нет, - это слова автора семинара по Вайшнавскому этикету. В 19 пункте на 84 стр. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет только о вдыхании аромата благовоний и цветов, предложенных Господу. На стр. 115 "Нектара Преданности" Шрила Прабхупада это объясняет более подробно, и также нет ни слова о прикладывании к голове. 

Ссылки, которые нашел автор семинара, относятся к личному поведению Вайшнава, а не к поведению группы Вайшнавов на арати: 

1. "Человек должен медитировать на Мой образ в сердце, воспевать Мое
> Святое Имя, вкушать остатки Моей пищи,
> пить воду омывавшие Мои стопы и прикладывать цветы преподнесенные
> Мне к голове. Кто делает так, того надо
> считать на одном уровне с непогрешимым Господом Вишну". 

Сам человек прикладывает цветы, а не ему их прикладывает кто-то. 
 

2. > Ха.Бх.Ви. 2.138 (В Нарада-панчаратра):
> "Ученик должен предлагать поклоны прасаду от Господа в виде цветов и
> других предметов, как только он их
> получает, и касаться ими своей головы. Затем он должен бросить их в воду,
> и не позволять им падать на пол". 

Когда ученик получил прасад (цветы или другие предметы), то для выражения почтения, он сам  прикладывает его к своей голове. 

3. > Ха.Бх.Ви.7.88 (Гаруда-пурана)
> "О великая птица, человек, который касается своей головы цветами малати,
> которые были предложены Господу Вишну, обретает благо от следования всем
> религиозным принципам".

Сам человек касается своей головы цветами. 

Т.о., это всё описания того, как почтительно Вайшнав относится к прасаду, получив его в руки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Можно предположить, что совмещение практики касания и вдыхание аромата цветка - это не входит в принятую практику именно во время арати? Возможно, касание цветка - это отдельная практика.


Так и есть. Это не то чтобы отдельная практика, а просто способ поведения. 





> Технически бывает неловко, когда во время арати тебе подносят цветок, а ты не знаешь, что сейчас произойдет, то ли его приложат ко  лбу, то ли к носу)) В итоге не получается насладиться ароматом цветка.


Действительно, не знаешь, то ли еще можно вдыхать, то ли уже надо прикладываться. Еще и торопятся те, кто цветок носят. К тому же, после касания стольких разных лбов на цветке уже не только его аромат. Этот автор семинара ввел всех в заблуждение, это не авторитетно. В начале мы так не делали.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так и есть. Это не то чтобы отдельная практика, а просто способ поведения. 
> 
> 
> 
> Действительно, не знаешь, то ли еще можно вдыхать, то ли уже надо прикладываться. Еще и торопятся те, кто цветок носят. К тому же, после касания стольких разных лбов на цветке уже не только его аромат. Этот автор семинара ввел всех в заблуждение, это не авторитетно. В начале мы так не делали.


Матаджи, спасибо, что подняли эту тему. На самом деле очень хочется окончательно понять, какие действия правильные во время арати, а какие лишние.
Возможно, Махабхарата прабху тоже сможет участвовать в этой теме?
Я давно не была в российских Храмах на арати. Подскажите, как сейчас предлагают преданным цветок? Только понюхать или ещё прикладывают ко лбу? И что сначала - ко лбу, - или понюхать? Никак не пойму систему, теряюсь)  :smilies: 

В индийских храмах после арати цветок подносят только понюхать и воду брызгают прямо в лицо (это очень приятно, экстатично), а не разбрызгивают со спины.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И то, и другое предлагают сделать. Порядок действий с цветком - кто во что горазд, но обычно подразумевается так: вдохнул аромат - выразил почтение ) 
Системы в этом быть и не может, потому что выдумка...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В индийских храмах после арати цветок подносят только понюхать и воду брызгают прямо в лицо (это очень приятно, экстатично), а не разбрызгивают со спины.


Насчет воды - это известная история... изначально и у нас воду спереди брызгали. Однако у одного из очень старших преданных были очки, ну и после такого душа их приходилось снимать и протирать. В общем он попросил, чтобы его со спины окропляли. И гляда на него, остальные тоже решили, что надо со спины.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Насчет воды - это известная история... изначально и у нас воду спереди брызгали. Однако у одного из очень старших преданных были очки, ну и после такого душа их приходилось снимать и протирать. В общем он попросил, чтобы его со спины окропляли. И гляда на него, остальные тоже решили, что надо со спины.


А сейчас в храме как поступают с этой водой?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А сейчас в храме как поступают с этой водой?


"У нас" - я имел в виду в ИСККОН. В храме так же как и в других храмах - сзади неожиданно поливают или брызгают  :biggrin1: 

А историю эту рассказывал, если не ошибаюсь Бхакти Вайбхава Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Автор семинара (или тот, кто печатал) не очень грамотен : 



> Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. Но и касатся ими своего лба


- правильно:  касаться 




> Ха.Бх.Ви. 2.138 (В Нарада-панчаратра)


- так не сокращают и не склоняют. 

Однако автору почему-то сразу поверили )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пусть все для начала выносят все свои озарения, находки и идеи на форум. Здесь их можно будет разобрать на предмет авторитетности - коллективным разумом.

----------


## Vairagya das

Идеи - много-много лет назад в Питере цветок отдавали в руки (после того ,как предлагали сначала киртаниям, у которых руки заняты). Логично для меня было, что сначала ко лбу его прикладываешь (выражая почтение маха-прасаду), потом вдыхаешь аромат. Перед тем, как отдать дальше, можно ещё раз ко лбу приложить, не помешает ))

Насчёт воды - когда неожиданно спереди зарядят полной горстью прямо в глаз (бывало) - не очень комфортно. В то же время, когда в южно-индийских храмах приходишь на даршан во внутренние покои к Божествам, там зачастую проводят небольшое арати и предлагают маха всем собравщимся (в том числе "корону" или "шапочку" со стопами Господа на вершине). Слышал или читал, что благоприятно получать эту маха-воду в область шикхи (так же брызгать себе в область шикхи несколько капель для очищения - в район чакры - так всё тело очищается). Потому для меня было логично, что маха-воду нужно помещать именно туда. Видел, как местные пожилые брахманы (южно-индийские) склоняли голову, чтобы пуджари именно туда им брызгал. Делал так же. И когда во время арати в наших храмах разбрызгиваемая вода попадает, например, на предплечье (ну не хватает её на несколько сот человек) - собираю эти капли и помещаю на макушку. Всегда считал это правильным, разумным и логичным, а тут вон оно как...

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

> Так и есть. Это не то чтобы отдельная практика, а просто способ поведения. 
> 
> 
> 
> Действительно, не знаешь, то ли еще можно вдыхать, то ли уже надо прикладываться. Еще и торопятся те, кто цветок носят. К тому же, после касания стольких разных лбов на цветке уже не только его аромат. Этот автор семинара ввел всех в заблуждение, это не авторитетно. В начале мы так не делали.


А после прикосновений к многим носам (а некоторые нюхают так, что погружаются носом в цветок) никаких выделений на цветке не замечали?

Когда я обхожу преданных с цветком, то я подношу его на расстояние 10 см от носа, и каждый преданный сам приближается, вдыхает аромат, и, если хочет, касается лбом. Никому не тычу в нос и лоб.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А после прикосновений к многим носам (а некоторые нюхают так, что погружаются носом в цветок)


И в периоды эпидемий так себя ведут? 




> Когда я обхожу преданных с цветком, то я подношу его на расстояние 10 см от носа, и каждый преданный сам приближается, вдыхает аромат, и, если хочет, касается лбом. Никому не тычу в нос и лоб.


А это все равно неавторитетно. Может быть, кто-то с расстояния 10 см аромат не чувствует или проблемы с шеей... Вы сами вычислили расстояние в 10 см? А сколько секунд держите? может быть, кто-то в эти секунды ВЫдыхает, а вы уже ушли к следующему... или вы умеете различить, вдох у человека или выдох, а то ведь у йогов очень долгие выдохи бывают ))) 

Цветок, согласно текстам поста 2, преданные должны бы получать, чтобы сами могли приложить к голове и вдохнуть аромат. Не лбами своими касаться цветка в чьей-то руке и шею тянуть 10 см )) а держа цветок в своей руке, вдохнуть аромат и почтить, поднеся ко лбу. С чувством, в своем темпе, а не в темпе того, кто цветок носит. 

И по сути дела, слова про цветок - это описание индивидуальной практики бхакти. Не писалось это как руководство для фестивалей, где собираются по 300 человек. И нигде, кроме как на фестивалях, многим цветок Господу не предложить и не вдохнуть его аромата. Не было тогда такого. Ароматные цветы в Индии легкодоступны круглый год, любой может предложить цветок Господу при желании.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я отлично помню, когда было совсем немного человек в ятре, на арати все просто передавали цветочек друг другу. Но поскольку кто-то должен был водой из раковины всех освятить, кто-то должен разнести огонь, то, когда ятра выросла, стали и цветочек носить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В индийских храмах после арати цветок подносят только понюхать


Когда много народу ? потому что заберет кто-нибудь, если просто в руки отдать, и не всем такая благодать достанется. 

Я бы на больших фестивалях много цветов в ряды отдавала, и пусть бы передавали друг другу.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

> И в периоды эпидемий так себя ведут? 
> 
> 
> А это все равно неавторитетно.


С ваших записей я не понял, как же вы действуете авторитетно во время арати? Вдыхаете ли аромат цветка с чужой руки, или забираете цветок с чужой руки, потом вдыхаете, а потом ко лбу, и передаёте следующему? Или возможно вы вообще не вдыхаете аромат цветка на арати, потому что "слова про цветок - это описание индивидуальной практики бхакти"?

В одном месте вы сетуете на запах от лбов, в другом же указываете на  "почтить, поднеся ко лбу". Хорошо бы пояснить.
Мне кажется что 10 см (конечно же это не точное значение, и я не откладываю его линейкой) - это достаточное расстояние для того, чтобы преданный понял, что ему предлагают вдохнуть аромат цветка. Преданные, как правило, не вдыхают с этого расстояния, а приближают сами свои носы. У кого проблемы с шеей, тот может сделать поклон всем телом с прямой шеей, и нос так же окажется рядом с цветком (я не вижу в этом проблемы). Перед вдохом преданный концентрирует взгляд на цветке, а после "ритуала" отстраняется от цветка, потому что изначально цветок был на расстоянии от него. Так легко определить, когда можно преподнести цветок следующему.
Я не претендую на авторитетность своих действий. Я описал свои действия, которые я выполняю исходя из имеющихся знаний. Я с удовольствием бы делал "по шастрам", если мы разъясним все моменты в этом вопросе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С ваших записей я не понял, как же вы действуете авторитетно во время арати?


Вот спасибо, что спросили. 
Мне всегда хочется взять цветок в руку самой, для меня неестественно, что кто-то предлагает мне вдохнуть аромат цветка так, как сейчас делают. Когда я действую "авторитетно" - то поднимаю правую ладонь и прошу цветок в руку. Иначе - неавторитетно  :smilies:  

Ведь Шриман Вайрагья Дас тоже рассказал, что раньше подносили понюхать цветок только _киртаниям_ - потому что у них руки заняты инструментами. 





> а после "ритуала"


По моему ощущению, это никакой не ритуал - это веление сердца, это предписано шастрами для практикующих бхакти. Но превратили в ритуал ) Насколько мне известно, такого "ритуала" в шастрах не описано. 

Однако объясняется, что при вдыхании аромата цветов, предложенных Господу, очищается чувство обоняния. Лицезрение Божеств и арчаны очищает чувство зрения. Слушание и пение гимнов и мантр - чувство слуха, вкушение прасада - чувство вкуса, касание Божеств - чувство осязания. Все это - составные одного из 9 методов бхакти для достижения совершенства - арчаны. Мы же вкушение прасада не называем ритуалом... 




> Я с удовольствием бы делал "по шастрам", если мы разъясним все моменты в этом вопросе.


Когда преданных сотни, выглядит практичным нескольким преданным носить подносы с цветком (цветами), откуда каждый сам брал бы цветок и клал обратно. А _в идеале_, поскольку в ятре на арати все кучкуются по группам, то каждой группе отдавать по цветку, и пусть наслаждаются несколько дней, а потом опустят в воду. Вот это почтение прасада и служение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нам показалось бы странным, если бы нам жестко ограничивали время лицезрения Божеств, слушание, воспевание, или количество и время, за которое надо почтить прасадам... а тем, кто поклоняется Божествам - время непосредственного служения Им. Но предложенный единственный цветок большинству доступен лишь несколько секунд.

----------


## Александр 2

Когда подносят цветок к твоему носику,то ты хочешь не хочешь,его нюхаеш.Не будешь же отказываться при всех на арати..Не на благо ли такой порядок..
Я не раз видел,да и сам так поступал,когда опоздавшие на арати не нюхали потом,хотя цветок лежал в алтарной.Пожалуйста,пользуйтесь.

----------


## Александр 2

Я когда опаздывал на арати не нюхал потому что часто видел как этот цветок преданный прикасает в физический контакт к носу и когда мне так делали,то я отодвигался назад,тем более когда был насморк..

----------


## Александр 2

Еще к тому же что выше мое.
Когда мне приходилось разносить этот цветок чтобы понюхали,то когда ктото из прабху с привычки,так сказать,"носом в цветок",то я отодвигал цветок что бы не было физического контакта..
Потом некоторые говорили про меня типа,что за преданный такой дурной да еше живет в храме)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не будешь же отказываться при всех на арати


А в чем проблема? 
От некоторого прасада ведь отказываемся из соображений здоровья, при всех. 
В период простуд подносить нюхать всем цветок - это прямой путь подорвать здоровье Вайшнавов. Неужели это лучше? В период эпидемий я бы отказалась и нюхать, и подносить, чтобы понюхали: практичность - наш принцип. 

Тем более что в текстах поста 2 речь идет только о том, чтобы получив, самому прикладывать к голове цветы, поднесенные Господу. И этим оказывать почтение прасадным гирляндам и цветам  :smilies:  про вдыхание аромата там нет ни слова. 

Про вдыхание ароматов у нас  здесь:

- *Вдыхать запах благовоний и цветов, предложенных Господу*  - это 19-й из 64 принципов регулируемой практики преданного служения. ( "Нектар преданности" 1.6, глава "Как нести преданное служение" )

- стр. 116, Агастья-самхита, там же гл 9 : 

A similar statement is in the Agastya-samhita: just to purify the impurities of our nostrils, we should try to smell the remnants of flowers offered to Krsna in the temple.

"Чтобы очистить ноздри, *нужно стараться вдыхать аромат цветов, предложенных Кришне в храме*".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И есть еще принцип : 

*носить цветочные гирлянды, которые были предложены Божеству* (Нектар преданности, гл. 9, стр 103 )

----------


## Александр 2

> Тем более что в текстах поста 2 речь идет только о том, чтобы получив, самому прикладывать к голове цветы, поднесенные Господу. И этим оказывать почтение прасадным гирляндам и цветам  про вдыхание аромата там нет ни слова.



Есть.

 > В одном из семинаров по вайшнавскому этикету есть такие ссылки>> ) Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. (Это 19 пункт из 64

----------


## Александр 2

> А в чем проблема? 
> От некоторого прасада ведь отказываемся из соображений здоровья, при всех. 
> В период простуд подносить нюхать всем цветок - это прямой путь подорвать здоровье Вайшнавов. Неужели это лучше? В период эпидемий я бы отказалась и нюхать, и подносить, чтобы понюхали: практичность - наш принцип.



Я про то чтобы не было физического контакта,о чем и Дмитрий В.Ч. в посте 17.09.2018 09:17

----------


## Александр 2

> А в чем проблема?От некоторого прасада ведь отказываемся из соображений здоровья, при всех.*В период простуд подносить нюхать всем цветок - это прямой путь подорвать здоровье Вайшнавов. Неужели это лучше? В период эпидемий я бы отказалась и нюхать, и подносить, чтобы понюхали: практичность - наш принцип.


Наверное и в алтарной нельзя оставлять чветок во время эпидемии..

----------


## Александр 2

> Когда подносят цветок к твоему носику,то ты хочешь не хочешь,его нюхаеш.Не будешь же отказываться при всех на арати..Не на благо ли такой порядок..



Думаю что на благо,но,опять же,без физического контакта..

----------


## Александр 2

> Я не претендую на авторитетность своих действий. Я описал свои действия, которые я выполняю исходя из имеющихся знаний. Я с удовольствием бы делал "по шастрам", если мы разъясним все моменты в этом вопросе.


Я тоже хотел бы научиться так как по шастрам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть.
> 
>  > В одном из семинаров по вайшнавскому этикету есть такие ссылки>> ) Цветы предложенные Божествам нужно не только нюхать. (Это 19 пункт из 64


Подчеркнутое - это слова автора, нашедшего эти ссылки или слова автора семинара, а не слова шастр. Будьте внимательнее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я про то чтобы не было физического контакта,о чем и Дмитрий В.Ч. в посте 17.09.2018 09:17


И как вы это обеспечите в сезон простуд?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я тоже хотел бы научиться так как по шастрам.


По шастрам надо тут же съесть маха-прасад от Джаганнатхи, даже упавший на землю. 
Вы будете это делать в Индии? 

И даже если вы съедите его сами, вы не можете умалчивать, что этот маха-прасад был поднят с земли, если решите раздать его кому-то. Так и с цветком: маха-прасад духовен - а вирусы с носов не духовны.

И отчего как-то беспричинно болеют и слабы многие наши преданные... ну вот маха-прасад индийский раздают, а они и не подумают отказаться, - может быть, и от этого?  Кто знает, где и как он хранился.

----------


## Александр 2

> Подчеркнутое - это слова автора, нашедшего эти ссылки или слова автора семинара, а не слова шастр. Будьте внимательнее.


Raja Kumari dasi,но нюхают же в храмах на арата.Или Вы хотите сказать что нюхать надо,но не на арати а в другое время?

----------


## Александр 2

> И как вы это обеспечите в сезон простуд?


Я не знаю как.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По размышлении можно сделать вывод, что в храмах, центрах и на фестивалях преданные круглогодично получают колоссальную дополнительную нагрузку на иммунную систему, даже не выезжая в Индию. Вот зоны рисков : 

- маха-прасад из Индии (сладости; вода из кунд, которой не только окропляются, но и пьют)
- повара, помощники поваров и обслуживающий персонал кухонь без мед. справок
- крупные фестивали, где могут быть проблемы с чистой проточной водой для мытья посуды http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post172304 (пожалуйста, напишите, кто видел, что там было на самом деле) 
- в этом же списке и вдыхание аромата цветов от арати, подносимых к носам десятков/сотен человек  
- долгие киртаны и лекции в плохо проветриваемых маленьких алтарных при большом скоплении народа, особенно в холодное время года
- дыхание в чрезмерно задымленной благовониями или дымом от ягйи алтарных 
- уличные харинамы зимой, пение на холоде 

Надо сознавать эти риски, не надеясь, что "всё трансцендентно". 
Да, во время служения джив духовная энергия их защищает. 
Но это не значит, что удастся без последствий постоянно пренебрегать элементарными правилами здоровья.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не знаю как.


Поэтому и не надо этого делать. Это невозможно обеспечить, и шастры таких жертв не требуют.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Raja Kumari dasi,но нюхают же в храмах на арата.Или Вы хотите сказать что нюхать надо,но не на арати а в другое время?


Это не что-то жестко предписанное; см. цитату выше : надо стараться вдыхать аромат цветов. 
Значит, может быть и не каждый раз.

Одно дело, если вы первый, кому передали цветок или второй, десятый, и все до вас здоровы, и ваша иммунная система в полном порядке.  
И совсем другое - если вы стоите в конце алтарной, вам цветок сотому передали, кто-то чихает-кашляет, а ваш иммунитет слаб. Явно надо пропустить тогда, это же не последний раз. 

Можно принести цветок в храм, попросить пуджари его предложить Кришне отдельно и отдать вам  :smilies:  Или принести и самому предложить, или дома предложить... нигде не написано, что это должны быть цветы только от арати. Принцип таков: надо вдыхать аромат цветов, предложенных Божествам.

----------


## Александр 2

> По шастрам надо тут же съесть маха-прасад от Джаганнатхи, даже упавший на землю. 
> Вы будете это делать в Индии?


Не буду.
Когда я был новичком(не говорю что сейчас о боже мой какой я старый преданный..),то во время воскресной программы я клал разброшенный прасад по полу себе в тарелку. С той поры когда комендант храма мне сказал что не благоприятно вкушать чтото из пола так как там бактерии и человек перенимает их сознание через прасад.Вот это меня и остановило.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По шастрам, получив маха-прасад из храма Джаганнатхи, надо съесть его немедленно, даже если он упал на землю. Но не все станут это делать, то есть по факту отвергнут наставления шастр... Однако будут правы: надо все-таки разум применять, учитывая место и обстоятельства.

То же и с цветами и всем другим маха-прасадом, надо всякий раз думать, что делаем, кто передал прасад, откуда. 

______________

Одно время меня удивляло, что преданные, возвращась из Вриндавана,  угощают всех прогорклыми санпапри, они ведь очень пропитаны гхи... а гхи вообще-то не должно быстро портиться. Это сколько они лежали... и ничего, раздают без зазрения совести ) я потом их в Волгу опускала.

----------


## Александр 2

> И отчего как-то беспричинно болеют и слабы многие наши преданные... ну вот маха-прасад индийский раздают, а они и не подумают отказаться, - может быть, и от этого?  Кто знает, где и как он хранился.


А преданные индусы,такой же прасад едят от которого наши преданные и не подумают отказаться? Если такой же,то как у них дела со здоровьем?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С той поры когда комендант храма мне сказал что не благоприятно вкушать чтото из пола так как там бактерии и человек перенимает их сознание через прасад.Вот это меня и остановило.


Если упавшее на пол сразу съесть - это не опасно, любой грамотный врач это подтвердит, бактерии просто не успеют до такой степени размножиться, чтобы как-то повлиять на здорового человека. Это не значит, что надо есть прасад с пола - в социуме не поймут. Но уж дома упавший прасад все без проблем поднимут, помоют или подуют и съедят. Бактерий и так мириады в кишечнике человека, человеческий организм с ними сосуществует в симбиозе. Мало того, они всегда в воздухе. Иммунная система для того и существует, чтобы их нейтрализовать. И против них есть лекарства.    

А вот вирусы на цветке в сезон простуд - это на самом деле опасно, и для здоровых, и для слабых. Против вирусов, вызывающих грипп и простуду, лекарств не существует, только иммунитет спасает.  Поэтому зимой и простывают, если иммунитет слаб или человек ведет себя безграмотно.

Резюме: вдохнуть аромат цветка с сезон простуд намного опаснее прасада с пола.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А преданные индусы,такой же прасад едят от которого наши преданные и не подумают отказаться? Если такой же,то как у них дела со здоровьем?


В каждой стране свой набор бактерий, микробов и простейших, к которой ее жители более-менее приспособлены с рождения. При въезде в любую страну иммунная система иностранцев всегда получает колоссальную нагрузку. Конкретно в Индии не случайно едят много жгучего чили. И маха-прасад из индийских храмов, и вода священных кунд и рек не стерильны и хранятся до России месяцами. Так что надо понимать риски.

----------


## Александр 2

> Это не значит, что надо есть прасад с пола - в социуме не поймут. Но уж дома упавший прасад все без проблем поднимут, помоют или подуют и съедят.


Меня преданные учили что нельзя дуть в огонь так как слюна попадает в огонь и ты если это знаешь но дуишь в огонь,то получается что как бы сознательно оплевываеш огонь.
А в случаи с прасадом,как?

----------


## Александр 2

> Резюме: вдохнуть аромат цветка с сезон простуд намного опаснее прасада с пола.


То есть,отсутствие физического контакта(цветок нюхать не касаясь его носом)не гарантия не заразиться?

----------


## Александр 2

> А преданные индусы,такой же прасад едят от которого наши преданные и не подумают отказаться? Если такой же,то как у них дела со здоровьем?


 Raja Kumari dasi: "В каждой стране свой набор бактерий, микробов и простейших, к которой ее жители более-менее приспособлены с рождения. При въезде в любую страну иммунная система иностранцев всегда получает колоссальную нагрузку. Конкретно в Индии не случайно едят много жгучего чили. И маха-прасад из индийских храмов, и вода священных кунд и рек не стерильны и хранятся до России месяцами. Так что надо понимать риски."

Я не допонимаю,тот маха-прасад что месяцами храниться до России,преданные индусы или те преданные которые хранят этот маха-прасад месяцами до России,они то,едят его?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я не допонимаю,тот маха-прасад что месяцами храниться до России,преданные индусы или те преданные которые хранят этот маха-прасад месяцами до России,они то,едят его?


Еще как едят  :smilies:  Пока что не видел еще отказов  :smilies:  
И воду из Радха-кунды пьют, добытую пару месяцев назад. Вернее, изначально предлагают просто покропить голову, но находится какой-то фанатик (обычно это я), который требует, чтобы ему залили в рот. Ну и глядя на него, остальные тоже начинают принимать внутрь  :good:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Маха-прасад и воду везут другим преданным и принимают ли сами по приезду, не важно. Они и в Индии уже получают свою дозу индийских микробов. 

Причиной гастритов является бактерия Helicobacter рilory (недавно открывший это ученый поучил Нобелевскую премию). Так вот, ее распространенность в Индии - у 88% населения, в России 60-80%, в США - 30%. У преданных очень высокие риски. 

https://cyberleninka.ru/article/v/ra...obacter-pylori
https://gastroscan.livejournal.com/173768.html
http://expert.ru/expert/2012/26/mist...nal-chto-prav/

Это оффтоп, я бы отделила тему в Здоровье.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Дополнение про зоны рисков на фестивалях, в храмах и центрах:

- когда преданные едят руками, да еще сидя на полу. 
Мы моем руки перед едой, но ожидании прасада кто-то может достать смартфон, опереться руками на пол, открыть сумочку и т.п. 

В общем, выводы по прогнозу гастритов не оптимистичные. 
Если только преданные не начнут всерьез говорить об этом, как несколько лет назад начали предупреждать про угрозы для слуха от слишком громких киртанов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Меня преданные учили что нельзя дуть в огонь так как слюна попадает в огонь и ты если это знаешь но дуишь в огонь,то получается что как бы сознательно оплевываеш огонь.
> А в случаи с прасадом,как?


Люди едят, смачивая пищу слюной, а потом "хранят ее в желудке" (это определение людей из ШБ), и там тоже огонь, только огонь пищеварения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То есть,отсутствие физического контакта(цветок нюхать не касаясь его носом)не гарантия не заразиться?


Не гарантия, поскольку вирусы передаются воздушно-капельным путем. Можно вдохнуть вирус с цветка (который брал или нюхал простывший, около которого чихали или кашляли), и не касаясь цветка своим носом.

----------


## макс12345

Верные ученики стали просить, чтобы им делали то же самое. Традиция тогда укоренилась, и распространилась по всему движению".

----------

